# Can't draw



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

After letting my old compound bow set in the hard case in storage (climate controlled) I can't draw it back to save my life. Is there anything I can do or will it have to go to an archery shop. And if so who would ya'll recommend. I live in Rosenberg but work in Med center.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Ok thanx for the response, looked up and found Viking Archery on the way home from work. I'll take it to them and see what happens. Have a nice day!!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

rlw said:


> Ok thanx for the response, looked up and found Viking Archery on the way home from work. I'll take it to them and see what happens. Have a nice day!!


:rotfl: Patience dude. Someone will answer you sooner or later.

BTW, Viking is a great place with knowledgeable sales staff.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for the 2'nd post Uncle Adolph (coors) got in the way.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like it is stove up from sitting in storage. Need to keep those bows in the house. I think taking it to a professional is your best bet.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

There is also Santa Fe Archery, not sure if it closer to you than Viking or not. The folks at Santa Fe are top notch and will found your problem.


----------

